# ce merveilleux, ce miracle



## simenon

Bonjour,

j'ai un doute sur le sens de ces mots dans le contexte qui suit. Celle qui écrit est une femme qui est en train de parler de l'amour. Elle dit que l'amour quand vous prend c'est votre noyau, votre pulpe, etc., et que sans amour elle n'est plus sûre d'exister. Puis elle ajoute:
"Vivre épanouie, que notre senteur persiste toute la journée sur les vêtements , sur la peau de l'élu, ce merveilleux, ce miracle."

Est-ce que ce merveilleux, ce miracle ce sont des apposition de lui, l'élu? Ou s'agit-il d'une forme qui signifierait "quelle merveille, quel miracle de vivre épanouie, que notre senteur..." Et, en passant, "vivre épanouie, que notre senteur persiste" sont des morceaux mis en parallèle ou bien il faut le lire comme s'il n'y avait pas de virgule (= vivre épanouie pour le fait/du fait que notre senteur...)?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Kwistax

Je n'aime pas ce style que je trouve non seulement ridicule mais vague; en effet, la réponse à ton interrogation n'est pas évidente. Cependant, je pense que les probabilités sont de 80% pour que *ce* désigne l'homme et de 20% pour que ce soit la situation de béatitude générale qui se trouve ainsi résumée.

Qui est l'auteure?


----------



## SergueiL

Bonjour,

Je pencherais plutôt pour la deuxième interprétation : "quelle merveille, quel miracle de vivre épanouie, que notre senteur...", une façon peut-être de dire : "quelle merveille, quel miracle l'amour !" 
Pour trancher, il faudrait se demander quelle interprétation est la plus cohérente, la plus en phase avec le style de l'auteur ou avec le style du personnage s'il s'agit des paroles d'un personnage.

Cette phrase est un bel exemple de parataxe. Je ne vois pas de relation causale entre entre les deux éléments, une simple juxtaposition.


----------



## nicduf

je pencherais également pour la deuxième interprétation.


----------



## Kwistax

Je ne vois pas ce qui vous mène à cette conclusion, "ce merveilleux" suit directement "élu", pour moi, il doit s'agir de l'élu merveilleux, miraculeux.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Je rejoins Kwistax : si l'auteur avait voulu que « ce merveilleux, ce miracle » se rapportât à « vivre épanouie », il l'aurait intercalé en incise après cette expression. Pour moi, point de parataxe ici : « ce merveilleux, ce miracle » se rapporte à « l'élu ».


----------



## SergueiL

Notre interprétation est basée sur le sens (supposé) à donner à ce passage, la vôtre sur la syntaxe, elles sont l'une et l'autre fragiles, ce serait bien de le reconnaître.


----------



## plantin

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> si l'auteur avait voulu que « ce merveilleux, ce miracle » se rapportât à « vivre épanouie », il l'aurait intercalé en incise après cette expression. Pour moi, point de parataxe ici : « ce merveilleux, ce miracle » se rapporte à « l'élu ».


Difficile de trancher en conjecturant telle ou telle formulation selon l'intention de l'auteur: on pourrait tout aussi bien dire que si l'auteur avait voulu que "ce merveilleux, ce miracle" se rapportât à "l'élu", il aurait intercalé un substantif le représentant pour équilibrer l'apposition, par exemple "l'élu, cet homme (cet être) merveilleux, ..."


----------



## Kwistax

Non, parce qu'a voir du style c'est contourner les règles ennuyeuses de la phraséologie. J'ironise, bien entendu.

Si simeon pouvait me dire qui a écrit ça, je lui en serait reconnaissant.


----------



## JClaudeK

A la lumière des phrases qui précèdent

"Sans amour je ne suis pas sûre d'exister. Je me demande si je ne suis pas une histoire de fou, une revenante d'on ne sait pas où, une épave sans nom à force de n'être appelée par aucun chéri dont la voix semble vous baptiser derechef à chaque fois qu'elle vous prononce._ Vivre épanouie, que notre senteur persiste toute la journée sur les vêtements , sur la peau de l'élu, ce merveilleux, ce miracle." _Cannibales, Régis Jauffret

je penche aussi pour la première interprétation: « ce merveilleux, ce miracle » se rapporte à « l'élu ».


----------



## simenon

Me voilà, excusez-moi le retard. D'abord merci à tous. L'auteur est Régis Jauffret, le roman _Cannibales._ Si la syntaxe le permet, et vous me dites que oui, je penche pour la deuxième interprétation, que dans le contexte me semble beaucoup plus cohérente (au point que j'avais imaginé ce sens même si je pensais [à tort] qu'on pouvait pas écrire "ce merveilleux" pour dire "quelle merveille"). Le fait de definir merveilleux et miracle l'homme aimé me semblait assez bizarre dans la logique du discours (elle est en train de parler de l'amour et non pas de l'homme aimé).


----------



## Maître Capello

Je dois dire que je vois mal comment on pourrait rattacher _ce merveilleux, ce miracle_ à autre chose que _l'élu_, qu'il soit question de syntaxe ou de sémantique. Je rejoins donc Kwistax, Piotr et JCK.


----------



## simenon

Il est vrai que l'autre interprétation n'est pas complètement incohérent. Car on peut penser que pour elle cet élu est merveilleux et miraculeux parce que il a le pouvoir de lui donner l'existence (puisqu'elle dit que sans amour elle n'est pas sûre d'exister).


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Sergueil said:
			
		

> Notre interprétation est basée sur le sens (supposé) à donner à ce passage, la vôtre sur la syntaxe, elles sont l'une et l'autre fragiles.


On peut toujours faire fi de la syntaxe, et écrire en martien ou en yaourt, mais elle sera toujours plus solide comme point de départ pour baser une interprétation. Nous nous penchons sur un texte censé avoir été écrit en français : faire fi de la syntaxe reviendrait à faire de la poésie comme Monsieur Jourdain.
« Je très heureux suis pouvoir de donner vue de mon point. » pourrait aussi dire Maître Yoda...


----------



## k@t

Maître Capello said:


> Je dois dire que je vois mal comment on pourrait rattacher _ce merveilleux, ce miracle_ à autre chose que _l'élu_


Ah mais pourquoi ?

Quant à moi, les deux versions me paraissent également possibles, bien que j’aie une nette préférence pour ma première interprétation : *ce merveilleux, ce miracle* comme commentaire sur les propositions qui précèdent et non comme se rapportant au seul *élu*.
Et contrairement à JClaudeK, le contexte qui précède me semble aller dans le sens de cette interprétation.

Amusons-nous un peu et modifions un poil cette prose qui ne fait décidément pas l’unanimité ! 
_Vivre épanouie, que notre senteur persiste toute la journée sur les vêtements, sur la peau de l'élu, *ce pied*."_

Dans ce cas il ne fait aucun doute que *pied* ne se rapporte pas à_* l’élu*_ et que ce pied est facilement paraphrasable par *quel pied*, d’où :
_Vivre épanouie, que notre senteur persiste toute la journée sur les vêtements, sur la peau de l'élu, *quelle merveille, quel miracle*."_


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Démonstration habile et sensée, dommage qu'il manque un point d'exclamation en fin de phrase (encore cette satanée syntaxe !).

*PS* : on pourrait laisser à chacun(e) ici présent(e) la liberté d'interpréter à sa sauce le passage litigieux mais, ici, il faut traduire...


----------



## k@t

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> il manque un point d'exclamation en fin de phrase


Bah, il existe surtout une certaine latitude, une latitude certaine en la matière :


> , et son emploi est souvent *facultatif* : il dépend avant tout de la volonté de l'auteur.
> 
> Usage du point d'exclamation






Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> mais, ici, il faut traduire...


Eh oui !
Il faut donc essayer de trouver des arguments pour ou contre l'une des deux thèses.
Alors en voici un pour ma paroisse.
_*ce merveilleux *_est ici :
soit un adjectif auquel il manque un substantif, bon on va dire qu'il est sous-entendu, mais je trouve que ça rend la chose bancale dans l'absolu, et plus encore quand tout de suite après suit un substantif : _*ce miracle*_ et non _*ce miraculeux*_.
Soit un substantif, à mettre en parallèle avec _*ce miracle*_. Le problème, c'est que quand ce terme est substantif, il a une *valeur de neutre* et ne peut donc renvoyer à un animé, ici _l'élu_.
Avec un antécédent non neutre, autant on peut dire _*cet homme* est un miracle_, autant on ne peut pas dire _*cet homme* est un merveilleux (à moins que ce soit une allusion à l'accoutrement du Directoire, mais, n'est-ce pas ... incroyable !?)._
A contrario, avec un antécédent neutre, on peut tout autant dire _*cela *relève du miracle_, que _*cela *relève du merveilleux._


----------



## simenon

Pour ce qui concerne le point d'interrogation, son absence n'est pas significative, parce que l'auteur ne l'emploie jamais dans tout le livre, même où on l'attendrait. (D'ailleurs il n'emploie que le point, la virgule et le point d'interrogation).


----------



## JClaudeK

simenon said:


> Est-ce que ce merveilleux, ce miracle ce sont des apposition de lui, l'élu? Ou s'agit-il d'une forme qui signifierait "quelle merveille, quel miracle de vivre épanouie,


A vrai dire, les deux se confondent car, sans "l'élu", point d'épanouissement ! Donc, peu importe de savoir à quoi au juste renvoient "ce merveilleux, ce miracle", non ?  
De toute façon, l'ensemble restera assez 'obscur'.


----------

